# Something different



## Hubert (Dec 21, 2012)

The son of a gentleman I have made pens for came to me after a hunting trip to Africa. He asked if I could make a pen from a porcupine spine he had brought back. This is the most unusual request I have had to date. I hope he is happy with it. Some of the spines are two feet long.


----------



## drycreek (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice and very well done.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 21, 2012)

Hubert said:


> The son of a gentleman I have made pens for came to me after a hunting trip to Africa. He asked if I could make a pen from a porcupine spine he had brought back. This is the most unusual request I have had to date. I hope he is happy with it. Some of the spines are two feet long.



That is very unique, outstanding design and great conversation piece.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic job. 
But I gotta say the thought of one of those quills at 2 feet freaks me out a little... Imagine walking up on that at daybreak...


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats sharp!
Pun intended.:rofl2:
Tom


----------



## BarbS (Dec 22, 2012)

You did a good job with that odd request!


----------



## kghinsr (Dec 22, 2012)

yup looks great  it should get the point across :wacko1:

Ken


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hubert said:


> The son of a gentleman I have made pens for came to me after a hunting trip to Africa. He asked if I could make a pen from a porcupine spine he had brought back. This is the most unusual request I have had to date. I hope he is happy with it. Some of the spines are two feet long.



That is one of the most amazingly unique looking pens I've seen.


----------



## scrimman (Dec 25, 2012)

Wicked cool! Can't say I've ever seen the like. Y'all might be on to something here!


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 29, 2012)

Pretty cool. He wil like it i bet. Rick


----------



## clapiana (Jan 10, 2013)

Fantastic. That is the first I have seen


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 10, 2013)

Very cool, but got to keep the kids away from that one. Someone will get there eye poked out!


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pen. Thanks for sharing.


----------

